# SDX12 Build



## Bluenoser

I received both of my SDX12's yesterday.:bigsmile: They come with installation gaskets, bolts and inserts. They're beautiful drivers and I'm looking forward to having them in my HT. I'm just waiting for some finallized modelling before I begin construction.


----------



## Mike P.

What does your modeling show for cabinet size and tuning?


----------



## Bluenoser

Mike P. said:


> What does your modeling show for cabinet size and tuning?


I'm at work right now, so I don't have those numbers at hand. I do remember that when I modelled it in WinISD, it didn't match what you had posted. So, I don't trust my model. There are some slight differences between the specs originally posted by Bob and those now on the CSS website. Have you re-run them, based on those differences?


----------



## Mike P.

Not sure what specs to use, the website says the specs are preliminary.


----------



## Bluenoser

Yeah, I'm waiting for more definitive modelling results from Bob.


----------



## Creative Sound

Mike P. said:


> Not sure what specs to use, the website says the specs are preliminary.


The specs on the current sheet are based on Nathan's burned in unit. I'm waiting for some better pictures and clarity on the measurement conditions. Meniscus has a slightly different set of measurements but that driver doesn't have the time on it. There will also be some longer term "power to the edge of destruction" tests performed. A longer application notes document is also in process.

In general it appears that small sealed and larger passive radiator builds will be the easiest as the ported will require long slot ports.

Thanks for you patience.

Bob


----------



## steve1616

I am kind of curious as to how this sub would perform vs. the 15" that hasn't been released yet. Bob, is it worth waiting for the 15" to come out?


----------



## Bluenoser

Here are some build photos. My enclosures are built in accordance with the plans posted on the CSS website. I've modified mine slightly, by rotating them forward so that the drivers are now downfiring. These subwoofers will be placed behind my projector screen false wall and to have access to the amps, I needed to make this little tweak. Because of where they will be placed, I didn't bother with a fancy finish - just flat black paint. As of this posting, just the one in the last photo is fully assembled. I need to install the amp and PRs in the second one this evening. And, time permitting, give them a trial run!


----------



## Creative Sound

Hi,

Thanks for posting these. I also need to thank you for being patient with me in getting the design details finalized.

Looking forward to you listening experiences.

Bob


----------



## Bluenoser

No problem Bob!


----------



## Mike P.

Looks good!


----------



## Bluenoser

Well, I have placed them both in their new homes, run YPAO and then put some test tones (160HZ, down to 18Hz) through them. I don't have them perfectly dialed in yet, but it is quite clear that these are some very capable subwoofers. My old subs extension went over a cliff below 30Hz. I have not applied any boost to the SDXs, yet I started with 160Hz @ 80db and went down to 18 Hz with nary a sign of drop off. In fact, I had 85db @ 80Hz and 87db @ 18Hz! There are a couple of 5db dips in that span, but I figure I can narrow them a bit, with some tweaking. I may see what max output is, but it isn't something I'm in a hurry to do, as extension was my main priority.


----------

